# 2 more snakeheads



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Had a hot trip.. but the light breeze and the constant action kept us cool as can be. Got two more snakeheads and they where filleted and released. Check out these nice LGMouth. 

































I realized after I cleaned the snakeheads that I forgot to take a picture of them. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## jneel (Jul 30, 2011)

Capt Mike,

How often are you catching snakeheads in the Potomac?


----------



## jneel (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry...I'm new on this thing and just noticed the date. =(


----------

